# javascript ausgabe in Text



## Basic_II (15. Aug 2017)

huhu

Ich habe nun drei Tage lang versucht ein Script funktionstüchtig zu bekommen.
Doch leider klappt es nicht so, wie ich es will, weshalb ich etwas Hilfe bräuchte.

Vorab der Code:

```
<html>
<head>
<script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&amp;v=2.x&amp;key=XXXXXXXXXX" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>    
<body>

<script type="text/javascript">

var gdir = new GDirections();
GEvent.addListener(gdir, "load", distance);
gdir.load("from: Hamburg to: Berlin", { getSteps:true });

function distance() {
  var dis = gdir.getDistance().meters; 
  {
    document.write(dis  "m");
  }
}
distance();
</script>

</body>
</html>
```

Nun zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich möchte, dass der Code die Meter (wie hier z.B. zwischen Hamburg nach Berlin) ausgibt und zwar so: "12345m". Die Seite wo dieses Script initiert ist, soll ganz und alleine die Ausgabe der Distanz anzeigen.

Die Meter werden auch ausgerechtet. Dies sehe ich anhand folgendem Code, wenn ich ihn ersetze durch:


```
function distance() {
  var dis = gdir.getDistance().meters;
  window.location = "" + dis;
}
```

Nur hier wird eine neue Seite geöffnet und die Anzahl an Metern als Endung gesetzt.

Hoffentlich weiß jemand, was ich meine und könnte mir die entsprechende Zeile umcoden?

Lieben Gruß
Basic_II


----------



## Robat (16. Aug 2017)

Basic_II hat gesagt.:


> function distance()
> {
> var dis = gdir.getDistance().meters; {
> document.write(dis  "m");
> ...



Bin kein JavaScript Experte, aber der Abschnitt sieht komisch aus.
a) Verknüpft man Variablen und Text afaik mit einem `+`
b) Warum die Klammerung {} hinter / vor document.write(dis "m");


----------



## Basic_II (16. Aug 2017)

Danke Dir, Robat für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mit JS zum ersten mal etwas gemacht, weshalb ich darin noch bei "0" stehe.
Habe das Problem gelöst mittels:


```
function distance()
{
var dis = gdir.getDistance().meters;

document.getElementById('info').innerHTML = '' + dis + '';
}
</script>
<div id="info"></div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

